# Fresh Install 9.2 with samba36... need help!



## kjemison (May 7, 2014)

Hello,

Just did a basic install of FreeBSD 9.2 - no problems/errors. Ran `portsnap fetch extract` - no problems/errors. *C*hanged directory to /usr/ports/net/samba36 and ran `make install clean`. I just used the defaults that were provided while installing this port - no problems/errors. *M*ade an edit to /etc/rc.conf of 
	
	



```
samba_enable="YES"
```
Rebooted the system and an error appeared: 
	
	



```
WARNING: /var/db/samba is not a directory
```
Any ideas of why this port is not creating the correct directories upon installation? I never had this problem before. I loaded a system the exact same way about a month ago and had no problems whatsoever.

Thank you
Kell


----------



## trh411 (May 7, 2014)

kjemison said:
			
		

> Any ideas of why this port is not creating the correct directories upon installation?
> I never had this problem before. I loaded a system the exact same way about a month ago and had no problems what so ever.


That is very strange. I just did a test install of net/samba36 on a FreeBSD-9.2 amd64 VM and it created the /var/db/samba directory for me. On my system this directory is empty immediately after installation, so I would suggest creating it manually with root:wheel ownership and 755 mode.

I can't explain why this might have happened.


----------

